# What's YOUR motivation for a healthy life?



## Awkwardacious (Aug 11, 2014)

So... Let me introduce myself. I'm a lazy 19 year old girl who has NEVER exercised before (except for gym classes at school back then). I'm the master of procrastination and I always have my reasons to not get out of my seat. I'm very skinny. I don't eat a lot, yet I do enjoy eating a good amount of snacks every once in a while. I also used to sit and sleep all day-- eh, actually, I kinda still do.

So lately I just keep having this sudden urge to friggin get up and exercise and live a healthy life. I think it was because I was looking through one of my facebook friends' page and saw how damn hot she has become (I know, lol). Seriously, she has such a perfect body!!! I want that too!!! :O ...Or maybe it was just because I realized I was too damn unhealthy compared to most of humans.

I have tried different forms of exercises, though I'm mostly focusing on core strength building and shaping my (extremelysuperduper flat) ass. I'm also trying to eat a more balanced diet, and I avoid fast food too.

So anyway, enough about me. What about you guys? When did you start leading a healthy life, and what exactly was your motivation? How is your life now? Do you feel like going through the healthy route of living is worth it?


----------



## Awkwardacious (Aug 11, 2014)

Really? No replies yet? 

What a bummer


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Revenge.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

1) I'd like to live long enough to reach 30 (and then 105 years old)
2) Hoping my chronic illnesses will subside once I'm healthy
3) I want to get back into sports (especially tennis and weight lifting)
4) I want to have more sex, and have the stamina and strength to maintain a more vibrant sex life
5) I want to be able to spend time with my future children (teaching them how to play sports, hiking, etc) without unhealthiness getting in the way


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I think most people just fear death and pain, that's why they try to be healthy.


----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

Just to start workout and whenever i see some people who are athletes or sportsman i always get motivation from them. So, all the persons who are sportsman are my motivation.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

my future kids i guess, natural selection, etc..


----------



## Vivafara (Apr 2, 2015)

Healthy diet and moderate workout contribute to longevity, and I want to live long enough to see human migrate to Mars. Nah, I just want a hot body ^^


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1) fucking
2) longevity
3) more fucking



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Revenge.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

My own motivations for exercising are not even for health. Got bored of the same old same old, so needed to do something else with myself other than reading and playing games.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I quite simply love pushing my body to do things that are not easy. It hurts sometimes but it hurts so good. And after is a great reward because that feeling when you are still buzzing on endorphins is so delicious.

When I met my wife she talked like you. She is small and skinny and looks like a marathon runner. So I asked her if she was. "I hate exercise." she replied. "Exercise makes me tired." Well, after being married to me for 20 years she actually does enjoy an active lifestyle. She is not and never will be a runner, but she loves to hike and she does pilates every morning. She doesn't gain any weight and doesn't want to. But she is healthier and feels better. 

We both want to remain very active as long as we live and that's why we remain active every day. We walk and take the bus to work. We go hiking and skiing. We do yoga and pilates. It's all about keeping it fun. If it isn't fun, it's a lot harder to find the motivation to do it. I'm lucky. I LOVE to RUN and HIKE and especially to BACKCOUNTRY SKI. I love to go big, meaning really push myself beyond what might be considered normal for people who don't ski in the backcountry. I have to be able to move at a moderate pace all day through the mountains on skis, going up and down, and carrying a pack with rescue gear, food, water, and extra clothing. It's the best!
"Nothing hardens the muscles and makes the body so strong and elastic, 
nothing gives better presence of mind and nimbleness; 
nothing steels the will power and freshens the mind as cross country skiing. 
This is something that develops not only the body but also the soul -- it has a far deeper 
meaning for people than many are aware of."

Fridtjof Nansen 1890


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Engagement with body and feeling grounded. Also, exploring your body's limits makes you a lot more confident in navigating the physical world and less prone to injury.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I started out doing it just for looks. Though the good news is that I discovered that I actually love exercising. 

It wasn't always like that though. I used to be just like you. But one day I realized I had gained five pounds when I hit 20 because I got a boyfriend that I got comfy with. We would stay in snuggling and eating. I realized that many people blow up once they get in a serious relationship because everyone stops giving a crap. So I started out doing cardio at the gym. After awhile I saw the results, loved it and kept going. 

Now I am big on weight lifting and in the best shape of my life. So I have to say... Just trying it out and loving the results is what kept me going. Plus, my world changed. I can now go on long backpacking adventures through the mountains, ride my bike 26 miles just for fun... There are so many more things that I can do. It's amazing. Those things keep me going too.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

Awkwardacious said:


> So... Let me introduce myself. I'm a lazy 19 year old girl who has NEVER exercised before (except for gym classes at school back then). I'm the master of procrastination and I always have my reasons to not get out of my seat. I'm very skinny. I don't eat a lot, yet I do enjoy eating a good amount of snacks every once in a while. I also used to sit and sleep all day-- eh, actually, I kinda still do.
> 
> So lately I just keep having this sudden urge to friggin get up and exercise and live a healthy life. I think it was because I was looking through one of my facebook friends' page and saw how damn hot she has become (I know, lol). Seriously, she has such a perfect body!!! I want that too!!! :O ...Or maybe it was just because I realized I was too damn unhealthy compared to most of humans.
> 
> ...


I started my motivation for a healthy lifestyle when I turned 12 years old and my understanding of such a lifestyle has increased with age. I've done plenty of research into the biological and physiological factors associated with healthy eating and exercise. This has helped me to maintain my drive towards healthy living. I definitely believe that this lifestyle is worth it! I haven't eaten beef in over a year, I try to consume natural food products, drink plenty of water, take magnesium supplements, take in a sufficient amount of antioxidants and take a daily multivitamin. I have also found that it's important to get enough omega 3 fatty acids and unsaturated fats. 
Exercising helps me to relieve stress and it just makes me feel refreshed overall. Sometimes it is hard to keep a scheduled routine but over time the benefits are strongly evident and you don't feel as if exercising is a chore. And of course, one day, I want to be like the famous 90 year old man who could ski black slopes


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I think they've all been covered now, but health, physical prowess, appearance and stress relief are the ones that come to mind. I've always liked being active. It just comes naturally to me. Plus it probably lets me get away with eating some things I couldn't if I didn't exercise as much.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Feeling fat feels worse than feeling sore after an awesome workout. 

I also like looking good. As a girl, it gets you free stuff sometimes.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Personal achievement, self-improvement, to make the ladies swoon with little to no effort


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Adrenaline rush for one thing, feeling alive for another.
Right now, don't need both that much though.


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been wanting it for a while- but Jessica Lange's legs in the third season of American Horror Story galvanized the desire to have sexy legs, for me. I wear my weight fairly well, my upper half is pretty svelte but all my weight is in my hips, thighs, and shins. I am moderately attractive (a good attitude works wonders); but I feel self-conscious in skirts and haven't worn shorts since I was a preteen. 

I want pretty ankles; and to be able to look SMOKING HOT in a mini-skirt. Before deciding that- I would cycle between 215 and 225- and since then the weight seems to be flying off-- I hit 210 today.


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

I gained 20 pounds in 5 months when I was 12. Till then, everybody was telling me how thin and pretty I am and it just...stopped suddenly, so I realized it's time to start taking care of my body properly. I haven't returned to my previous body shape yet, but I'm almost there and there's still puberty to blame lol.


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

I just wanna feel like a badass.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I want others to see me and think or even say "Wow, you are so healthy, you are an inspiring example, I'm so jealous!". I also want to live as long as possible so that I can experience as much as possible (visiting countries, playing/learning video games, learning languages, learning to cook better, ...) and to keep track on how the world evolves (inventions, science in general, society, ...). Another huge factor is that I want to be together with my partner for as long as possible to experience all that together. I can't control his health, but at least mine...
I also want to be pretty (sugar gives me pimples, for example) and I like the way I look when I have some muscles way better.


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ....as if that's not already the case. I'd do a lot for killer looks like yours :tongue:


You are way too kind. But thank you!


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Being healthy, athleticism, and so I can protect the people I care about.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't like candy or fast food, except for an occasional slice of veggie pizza.
Until recently I've always enjoyed exercise, I like the feeling I get from working out & I actually feel kinda high after running for a while. 
Exercise has always been fun & a part of life for me. However lately I've thought about having to depend upon others if my health were to rapidly deteriorate. Except for motrin daily, I don't want to ever need to take medication for anything.

I guess healthy living evolved from a regular fun way of life, into helping prevent an incapacitated lifestyle dependent upon others to survive.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, I focused a lot on this tonight because I am going to try to lose weight again. Since I already lasted entire week with no soda might as well go further.

This is all I can think of


to function better physically and mentally
to be able to satisfy a women in bed (even though it will most likely never happen.)
Become a better gamer
to reverse my attempt of suicide via trying to get type 2 diabetes through large amounts of soda drinking and candy consumption.
Increase my chances of getting a date from -55% to -43.9999981%
increase self esteem and/or confidence maybe
to eventually do body building to cosplay as Braum and/or Armstrong

Last three are semi joking semi serious (last one I have considered a few times and still do. lol)


Syzygy6 said:


> I just wanna feel like a badass.


Deep down, that is possibly the real reason for me to get in shape and lose weight.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I know this sounds really vain, but in all honesty the biggest reason to maintain a relatively attractive appearance. I've been trying pretty hard lately to look and act presentable and possibly even attract people for relationships. It's incredible how much of a difference a few small changes in health and fitness can make!


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I changed my habits when bending over to tie my shoes caused a serious conflict with the stomach. That and I also started training for strongman competition. Also people with various health problems and a coach who has no problem tearing you a new one for being too lazy to get in shape is good motivation. My body will tell me when it's had enough. I've eaten a poor diet for a month, and my body started to reject breaded and fried foods, only allowing cravings for simple nutrient-dense foods. Yes, it's worth it.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Just gotten back into the gym.

When I goto the gym and lift some weights, I feel awesome.

When I relapse, not only do I gain fat, but I also feel crappy and my life turns into a negitive feedback loop.

The health bit of it is just a positive side effect.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I want to be an astronaut. I consistently workout and diet because I need energy for not only being physically fit as an astronaut but also the healthy lifestyle translates to my studies and I can last longer due to my diet/exercise in terms of putting long work days


----------

